# John Deere 1050 steering Sector



## Brenda1954 (Jan 27, 2016)

Hello, I am looking for a steering sector shaft for my John Deere 1050. I have pulled the steering apart and found a lot of wear. I have rounded up all new parts except for the steering sector shaft. JD says they do not make the part and they cannot get the part. I know this tractor was made by Yanmar but do not know if or what Yanmar part will work. If anyone can give me any information I would appreciate it. The John Deere part number is CH13315.
Thanks.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello Brenda1954,

Welcome aboard the tractor forum.

JD part number CH13315 has been discontinued, and I could not find any aftermarket alternatives. Japanese tractor manufacturers like Shabura no longer service Ford tractors they built back in the 80's. I understand that Kubota is also dropping parts service for their older tractors as well. So, I'm not surprised to hear that Yanmar is doing the same thing.

You have options:

1. Have a local machine shop make (or rebuild??) the steering sector shaft. They can probably make one at less cost than a JD dealership would charge for new! 

2. Locate a used shaft. Have a look at tractorhouse.com . They have 42 ea. salvaged 1050's listed in their "dismantled machines" section.

Good Luck.


----------



## Brenda1954 (Jan 27, 2016)

*Sector shaft*

O.K. Thanks for the information. I may try the machine shop route and see what they say.


----------

